

Peek Pronto: The world's simplest email communication device now supports SMS - jskopek
http://i.gizmodo.com/5181865/peek-pronto-peek-goes-push-for-80

======
jskopek
I'd like to add that I find it amazing how devices that focus on simplifying
existing technologies are taking off in the marketplace; Peek and the Flip
series of camcorders being the big leaders.

The hardware behind all this innovation has been around for years, but the UI
must have always been the stumbling block that's lead to the success of these
two products.

